# Less than lethal seminar [APD]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Attleboro Police Department will be hosting a two-day less than lethal seminar on *April 21st and April 22nd, 2004*.

Participants will be certified as instructors in the use of less-lethal munitions pertaining to the 12-gauge shotgun,(gas munitions as well as bean bag), the 37-40mm launcher, use of diversionary grenades and stingball type grenades.

The officer will also be certified as an instructor in the use of Top Cop Pepper Spray. The officer will be certified as instructor and will receive all the material necessary to conduct training classes for their agencies.

Cost for the class is $495.00 per officer.

The class will be taught by *JDS Tactical *in the proper use of ALS Less Lethal Munitions. You may contact JDS Tactical via email at [email protected] or by calling (303)-873-1161. For directions or further info contact Sgt. John Otrando at the Attleboro Police Department at (508)-222-1212.

http://www.ozarkmtns.com/less-lethal/

More information and registration form.
http://www.masscops.com/als.shtml


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

bump.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

How many have signed up so far.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dropkick said:


> How many have signed up so far.


Not sure, I'll check in the AM.....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We have about 13 that have signed up so far, I was told that if anyone else is interested to act quickly as they are getting the ammo order ready to ship to the dept.


----------

